

Orchestra is a Collaborative, Synchronized, To-Do List app for iOS and Web - perezd
http://lifehacker.com/5854301/orchestra-is-an-awesome-collaborative-to+do-manager-with-speech-recognition-web-sync-and-more

======
tatsuke95
Sometimes the synchronicity of HN blows my mind. To wit:

I've been looking progressively harder for some kind of simple project
management/task management tool. I've combed through quite a few so far
(basecamp, hitask, wedooist, backpack, pretty much every service Google turns
up). As of yet, nothing fits the bill.

Essentially I want to be a glorified secretary, but also the boss. I want to
be able to get up in the morning, determine what needs to be done, then push
"to do lists" to the appropriate people and let them take care of things. Most
of the project management software is too complicated, or has far too many
features, or is just plain awkward. Most of the task management stuff is too
simple or does not allow multiple people to view/edit the list. Email is too
cumbersome.

I think a number of the tools I've looked at have usable pieces. Worst case
I'll have to adapt my vision to the tools that exist (ugh). But nothing has
blown my mind.

So, lo and behold, I pop over to HN to kill some time and on the front page is
a "collaborative, synchronized To-Do list" application. I'm going to give it a
hard look, but if anyone has any other suggestions (or wants to build a tool!)
let me know.

~~~
perezd
We want to build that tool, maybe you should work with us? :) I hope you come
to love our product, what you are describing is what we are trying to build as
a company. Give us feedback, please!

~~~
carterschonwald
Are you possibly tying the voice transcription tool into how people edit the
transcription so you can do some learning over time of what people mean? (ie
improve the voice recognition over time?)

I really like how when its first launched it does a nice walk through of all
the ui actions. Most people are terrible at discovering the full touch ui of
apps, so good job there!

------
markazevedo
Having used it for a while now, I'm still blown away by how simple (yet
effective) it is for getting tasks done. I wish I could escape the world of
email, Fogbugz, and Pivotal Tracker... and bring everyone with me to
Orchestra. Congrats on the great coverage, hope my wish becomes realized!

------
quizbiz
Android version better be coming soon.

I outsource small web dev projects with freelancers in India using this app
and dropbox. It's fun to use. The push notifications are great.

~~~
perezd
We hear you. We're focused on bringing Orchestra to more platforms, we're
hiring, too! If anyone is interested in working on this with us, we're hiring
jobs (at) orchestra (dot) com, mention HN.

~~~
cotik
Without any disrespect, can you explain how you plan to differentiate yourself
from astrid (www.astrid.com). Your app certainly rocks but I couldn't find any
key differences.

~~~
perezd
On the surface Orchestra looks like any number of to-do lists, but beneath
it's actually a real-time messaging system. Think group chat for getting
things done, with sync that just works without ever having to "pull-to-
refresh" (so 2009). Also, welcome to Hacker News!

~~~
cotik
I'm a long time lurker but registered so that I could ask you because I loved
orchestra but I need the android app to be useful for me (ios+android you see)

------
nicky0
Is this anything like Flow (<http://www.getflow.com/>)?

~~~
gentry
Yes, it's trying to meet a similar need. Orchestra is free (vs.
$10/month/person) and has a stronger emphasis on mobile + realtime chat.

~~~
jmathai
@gentry, congrats on the launch and the coverage! Waiting for an Android
version :)

